# vmware fullscreen-problem

## gentop

Hi,

wenn ich in vmware den Fullscreen-Modus aktivieren möchte bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

Unable to turn on direct graphics.

Failed to switch to full screen SVGA mode.

```

Hat jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte bzw. wie man das behebt?

//gentop

----------

## ian!

DRI aktiviert?

----------

## Tharo

wie hast du vmware überhaupt zum laufen bekommen?

Ich kann machen was ich will, er kompiliert nich bzw sagt die config sei falsch

----------

## Anarcho

Also bei mir läuft vmware ganz gut. Auch Vollbild.

Allerdings musste ich nach der Installation einmal neu starten (klar, sollte ja auch ein Windoof drauf...   :Twisted Evil:  )

Das mit der Config hatte ich auch öfter mal zwischendurch. Ist sehr nervig. Aber ich lösch dann einfach die Datei /etc/vmware/not_configured und dann klappt es.

----------

## Tharo

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG DAS IST ZU EINFACH GEWESEN <abdreh>

----------

## Anarcho

 *Tharo wrote:*   

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG DAS IST ZU EINFACH GEWESEN <abdreh>

 

Soll das nun heissen das es klappt   :Question: 

----------

## gentop

 *ian! wrote:*   

> DRI aktiviert?

 

Was ist DRI? Bzw. wie prüfe ich, ob es aktiviert ist?

Bei dem Config-Problem hat einfach ein vmware-Neustart gereicht...

//gentop

----------

## Tharo

Ja es klappt.

Man builded erstmal die header files vom kernel neu.

Dann führt man das Perl script aus. Weigert er sich zu compilieren weil angeblich irgend ein net.o file fehlt dann nimmt man das vmware-any-any-update (googlen, es gibt nur eine 89 version ging bei der die im portage ist aber auch) und führt das aus. Dann kompiliert er schonmal.

Danach besagtes etc file löschen und alles klappt wunderbar  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *gentop wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   DRI aktiviert? 
> 
> Was ist DRI? Bzw. wie prüfe ich, ob es aktiviert ist?
> 
> Bei dem Config-Problem hat einfach ein vmware-Neustart gereicht...
> ...

 

DRI muss in deiner xorg.conf aktiviert sein. Das ist ein feature vom X-Server.

----------

## gentop

Ähem - ich habe einfach nur 

```

emerge vmware-workstation

```

ausgeführt - und vmware läuft (abgesehen vom Vollbildmodus) vorzüglich...

//gentop

----------

## Linuxpeter

Auszug aus der xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    Load        "extmod" # Dieser Eintrag wird für vmware+Fullscreen benötigt!

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

    Load        "glx"

EndSection
```

----------

## gentop

Die Config sieht bei mir genauso aus - funzt aber trotzdem nicht!

//gentop

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du sowas drinne:

```
Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

und ich habe noch unter Section "Module"

 Load        "dri"

stehen.

----------

## gentop

Hab ich auch - funzt aber nicht!

//gentop

----------

## Tharo

mal ne dumme seitenfrage: wieso bootet mein vmware nich von der cd? device ist richtig eingestellt und die cd iss artig bootfähig

----------

## gentop

Drück mal beim Starten ESC und wähl mal dein CD-Laufwerk an. Wenn das nicht klappt, stell mal sicher, das du bei denen "Hardwareeinstellungen" das richtige Device angegeben hast. Hast du dieses und es funzt immer noch nicht, stell mal sicher, das dieses "Connected" ist (Auto connect on startup).

//gentop

----------

## Tharo

Also /dev/cdrom ist korrekt - habs mal per hand gemounted und konnte alles wunderbar sehen. es ist auf standart connected usw.. aber ma schaun.

Übrigens die X einstellungen die oben beschrieben sind waren richtig bei mir geht nun auch Fullscreen. Kann nur leider nix installieren -.-

Und nein, will immernoch nich.

----------

## sarahb523

Bei mir gibt es das gleiche Problem. Allerdings vorher mit xfree ging es super (mit der gleichen config). Ich habe schon immer DRI und die Einträge von Linuxpeter in meiner x config. 

Ich hab allerdings auch keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte.

ciao

Sarah

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du das Laufwerk auf Legacy gestellt? Wenn nein, würde ich das mal probieren.

----------

## Mindphaser

Ja Vmware ist anfangs ein kleiner Krampf, aber wenns einmal läuft, dann läuft es gut.

Man sollte nur drauf achten nach dem emergen "vmware-config" auszuführen, nach einen Kernel-Update muss man das auch machen damit die Kernel-Module von VMware wieder passen.

Fullscreen funktioniert bei mir komischerweise erst seit kurzem, kann das an XFCE4 liegen ? Unter KDE hat er sich immer geweigert, selbe Fehlermeldung wie Threadstartet.

Auf meine CD/DVD Laufwerke konnte ich mit WinXP innerhalb VMware ebenfalls nicht zugreifen, WinXP zeigte die laufwerke nur als "Wechseldatenträger" an, auf einen Klick dadrauf meinte er der Datenträger sei nicht formatiert ^^

"Legacy Emulation" schuf abhilfe, allerdings benötigt es bei mir einen Neustart damit die CD/DVD Laufwerke wieder unter Linux selber benutzbar sind, komisch komisch. Aber vielleicht funktioniert das bei anderen besser, also einfach mal ausprobieren !

Das einzigste was noch nicht geht, ist das das Guest-OS nicht ins Internet kommt.

----------

## Anarcho

Also mein GuestOS kommt problemlos ins Internet, sowohl im Bridge-Mode als auch beim NAT-Mode.

----------

## Tharo

Wenn ich auf Fullscreen gehe spackt meine maus ab wie dumm o.O Außerdem empfinde ich 16 farben als zumutung.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ich habe mit Fullscreeen keine Probleme.

Allerdings habe ich DRI nicht in meiner xorg.conf.

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob dies direkt Auswirkungen auf den Fullscreen-Mode hat.

----------

## ian!

 *Tharo wrote:*   

> Wenn ich auf Fullscreen gehe spackt meine maus ab wie dumm o.O Außerdem empfinde ich 16 farben als zumutung.

 

Die VMware-Tools sind im Guest-OS installiert? Wenn nicht, nachholen. (Punkt im Menu von VMware; emuliert dann eine CD, von der u.a. Treiber für das Pseudo-Gfx-Device installiert werden.)

----------

## gentop

Ob nun DRI in der xorg.conf oder nicht - es funzt nach wie vor nicht...   :Confused:   Wäre echt super, wenn mal eine "zündende Idee" käme. Dann kann ich endlich XP völlig auf vmware verbannen  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

